

Tweak the iOS simulator device size - jamesjyu
http://0xced.blogspot.co.at/2012/08/prepare-your-apps-for-new-iphone.html

======
esolyt
Retaining the horizontal resolution and screen size was a wise choice. Apps
usually have content that users scroll vertically. So most apps won't have to
change their assets for the new iPhone. Games, however, do not use the native
UI elements so they probably will be problematic.

I am not an iOS developer though. Perhaps someone who knows better can explain
what impact this resolution/size change will have.

~~~
tathagata
Apple is introducing auto-layout in iOS 6, which will make it relatively easy
to design apps which scale to different resolutions. There were at least 3
talks on auto-layout at WWDC 2012.

~~~
esolyt
Only new apps will be able to use auto-layout. I was talking about the
backwards compatibility, that is whether existing apps will work well.

~~~
tathagata
From the couple of talks I heard, I think Apple said something about auto-
converting 'at runtime' in iOS 6 existing guide-based layouts into the new
auto-layout thing based on constraints.

~~~
tathagata
I keep forgetting that I am bound by an NDA. Can't say nothing more.

------
thought_alarm
That's great, but the only app that takes advantage of the taller screen is
Springboard. All other apps, including your own, will be sized to 640x960.

~~~
esolyt
Apps that have scrollable views such as Twitter should be able to
automatically expand to fill the screen and look good.

~~~
frankus
_Should_ be able to, but I'm assuming there's some kind of Info.plist key that
needs to be set (Checking iOS 6 springboard now…)

------
MiguelHudnandez
I'd love to see more about how to reverse engineer this information.

~~~
dcope
It's pretty simple with a disassembler. For instance...
<http://cl.ly/image/330V1S0y3i1S>

~~~
Zev
A disassembler won't tell you that "giraffe" means "simulated device height"

~~~
seabee
You have to be creative - giraffes are tall, eagles have wide wingspans. I can
only assume future iPhones gather nuts for winter hibernation.

